# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.8.6 - we have no rest!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.8.6 is out!  *We have added Boot Repair via JTAG for LG Optimus LTE II F160LV, LG F160K, LG F160S
and via USB and small TP for LG F70 F370K, LG F370L, F370S.*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v.1.8.6 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG F160LV* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair via JTAG
    - *LG F160K* - added Dead Boot Repair via JTAG
    - *LG F160S* - added Dead Boot Repair via JTAG
    - *LG F370K* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *LG F370L* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *LG F370S* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in Software)*  *To repair mentioned above devices via USB, please follow the next three steps:*  *Attach  testpoint as shown on Figure 1 in the Software manual and connect your  phone using Micro USB cable directly into the mainboard’s USB port
(do NOT use any USB hubs!)**Check PC Device Manager, a  new device should appear "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" or "Unknown  Device" if you hadn’t installed the driver yet.
Drivers are in {Installation_Folder}\Driver\QHSUSB**Release testpoint and press “EasyRepair” button in the software (or “Connect” button, when in Advanced Mode)*          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا ابوعلي عل مجهود

----------

